# Blackhead problems!



## d0rkie (May 5, 2006)

I have these horrible massive SPREAD of blackheads on my nose for what seem like ages! I've tried exfloiating, cleansing, washing my face three times a day, tons of water, but it hasn't shown any visible results! Does any one have good tips and methods to get rid of them? Are there any good and non-expensive products I can purchase at like Walgreens to help? What do you do to get rid of yours?


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 5, 2006)

i worship neutragena's blackhead gel mask. it disolves the black heads. its kinda hard to get but i know ulta has it. it works very very well. i love it.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

i've heard good things about biore strips for your nose. first steam some water in a pot and hold your face over (not in) the steam then use the strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

steam opens up your pore . .so the strips work betta


----------



## beautynista (May 5, 2006)

If you have massive blackheads - no product alone will get rid of it, you need to extract them. However you need to be very careful - over the years i have mastered extraction - and im very careful with hygeine and my skin. If you don't know how to extract- get it professionally done, but make sure they/you only extract tha really big ones, don't play with the small ones.

I have a little extraction tool from the Body Shop, i always rub it with rubbing alcohol - i make sure i only extract the big blackheads i have after the shower - or whenever my pores are open. Then i use witch hazel, or aloe afterwards. Between extractions you can use anti-blackhead masks and scrubs.

HTH!


----------



## HorseMom2006 (May 5, 2006)

What do you mean by, an extraction tool? Can you possibly explain that a little further? It sounds interesting, and probably at lot less damaging to your skin than squeezing them out with your fingers.


----------



## patsluv (May 5, 2006)

A friend of mine says she has great success with Clearasil products for reducing her blackheads. She uses the Blackhead Clearing Pads and Pore Cleansing Astringent. Both have 2% BHA and a good pH level to work effectively. I have read that BHAs are supposed to clean the pores from the inside out to dissolve blackheads.


----------



## jen19 (May 6, 2006)

I would try a salycic acid product, alot of them available for cheap now- avoid any in a cream or lotion base, even if it says noncomedogenic (or however you spell it) Nuetrogena makes an 2% salycic acid astringent called clear pore.

Any soap can clog pores also- it's the ingredients that hold the soap in the bar form that do it. Find an oil free cleanser and only moisturize the dry areas of your face, if at all. You may want to start exfoliating also, either with a scrub, which you can make by adding some baking soda to a creamy cleanser, or use a washcloth when cleansing, just get those dead skin cells off of your face!

one more thing, if you are using makeup, that could be clogging your pores. Look for oil free brands, i believe Nuetrogena and some other companies make foundations containing salycic acid too!


----------



## Leony (May 8, 2006)

Try glycolic acid stuff.


----------



## saffrony (May 8, 2006)

Yep try some BHA products.Paulas Choice have some good ones.


----------



## mabelwan (May 10, 2006)

I hate blackheads as you and I'm using Clean &amp; Clear blackhead clearing astringent. Guess what? It works!

I would not recommend you to try the strips since it'll just enlarge pores and worsen the condition of blackhead.

try this thread:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=16495&amp;highlight=remove+blackhead&amp; seo=Blackheads.html


----------



## d0rkie (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you just apply the astringent without cleaning your face with cleanser beforehand? I've been using the astringent too; I think the same kind (it's purple right?) and it hasn't been working at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Jun 4, 2006)

the PC 2% isn't doing anything for me :sleepyhead:


----------



## Maude (Jun 4, 2006)

You could go to a beautician. Mine does blackhead extraction for almost nothing and it works wonders of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can't help you with a specific product. Sorry.


----------



## Becka (Jun 4, 2006)

I think going for a few facials is a good idea, maybe one a month for a few months, and go to the same esthetician so she can work on extracting them for you over time.


----------



## man (Jun 4, 2006)

if that is the extraction tool that she is talking about then its a long metal stick with a hook on one end and a pointy stick on the other (like the pointy part of a pin).

hope this helps.


----------



## d0rkie (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, that sounds kinda scary. How are you suppose to use it?


----------



## man (Jun 5, 2006)

haha, it sounds like it, but its really not that scary. its actually very handy (compare to using fingers) when you want to remover blackheads and other things off your skin.

To use the hook part of the tool, you just basically apply light pressure onto the problematic area, like a zit, to extract the nasty stuff out. As for the needle part, you can use it to 'poke' a hole onto your skin, say a zit, and then use the hook to extract it. But most of the time its not necessary to use the needle part if the zit or blackhead can be easily extracted.

one thing to remember is to always clean the tool before and after to avoid any infections.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, the extractors aren't as scary as they sound. I have one from skin rx and it has come in handy.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 5, 2006)

I had deep little black heads on the sides of my nose and when I used L'Oreal Refinish microdermabrasion I scrubbed that area and then the blackheads came out easily as they were on the surface,I also use Clean and Clear blckhead astringent after my toner.HTH


----------



## d0rkie (Jun 6, 2006)

oOo. That sounds MUCH better. Haha. I was imagining.. welll.... you don't want to know what I was imagining. LOL. Are there certain brands for those extraction tools I should be looking for? And also, are they simply called extraction tool or is there another name for it? Can someone post up a picture of what it looks like?


----------



## KellyB (Jun 6, 2006)

My suggestion also. They have worked for me many times.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 8, 2006)

They have pictures of two on Sephora.com, use this link:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/section.jhtml?categoryId=C13230


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 8, 2006)

better yet...here you go !!


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2006)

the only thing i can think of besides seeing a dermatologist is to

get a good thorogh facial-european, where they do extractions


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 8, 2006)

According to the instruction at the back of the bottle, you need to clean your face before applying the astringent. And, if it's too dry for your skin, reduce the application to once every 2 days.


----------



## d0rkie (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for your wonderful advices! I've been doing some extra scrubbing, using the Clean and Clear astrigent, and just hoping it will work. LOL. I'm contemplating getting the extraction tools from Sephora. Which one should I get? The double ended one with loops or the one with the needle and the scoop at the ends? Hehe, I'm trying to save as much money as possible so I would choose the the cheaper one but which one do you guys work the best?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I would recommend a scrub that has salicylic acid, when I used to use L'Oreal Pure Zone scrub I had clear skin but now I'm starting to become prone to blackheads on my cheek ever since I stopped.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 22, 2006)

My husband and I used the mask, too, until discovering Differin Gel &amp; Cream. The Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating 2-in-1 Foaming Pads seem to work much better than the Treatment Mask (for us both). We still use the foaming pads.


----------



## Cathy Woodward (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi I love Ulta however I have very sensitive skin and can not even use soap I use rubbing Alcohol and hot water, Does this stuff make you break out even more ? I am so upset 36 years old and I am breaking out like a 15 year old girl around my temples and nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathy Woodward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi I love Ulta however I have very sensitive skin and can not even use soap I use rubbing Alcohol and hot water, Does this stuff make you break out even more ? I am so upset 36 years old and I am breaking out like a 15 year old girl around my temples and nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Rubbing alcohol absolutely strips your skin. Try using Cetaphil cleanser in liquid form. It is inexpensive and you can find it just about anywhere like Target, Walmart, drugstores, etc. I have extremely sensitive skin and I have now used this for years. It doesn't have any fragrance or surfactants in it and is super gentle. It will help your skin calm down a lot.


----------



## OpheliasDream (Mar 12, 2013)

alcohol can be really aggressive so try to avoid it.. :/

And don`t push or squeeze them out either.

You can use some nice masks,here are the recipes :

Basil

Take a few basil leaves and put them into the boiled water. Allow it to cool. Dip cotton balls in mixture and gently wipe the face several times.   Potato mask Grate the potatoes in a pot,add water to the mixture and apply it to the face. Leave for 10 minutes and then rinse. The potato mask will help with the cleaning of deep blackheads.   Lemon and honey
Mix honey, salt and squeezed lemon juice and apply on face and rub it gently from 5 to 10 minutes. For extremely oily mixture insert two tablespoons of yogurt.     Hope it helps! xoxo


----------



## amandagreen (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no blackheads are the worst! I found a super DIY tip on pinterest. Make a paste of baking soda and apply to the nose for about 30 minutres

http://pinterest.com/pin/500884789776601888/


----------



## MatildaM (Oct 27, 2014)

I had heaps of blackhead on my nose and tried everything (including the pore strips) nothing seemed to get rid of them. The I tried Skin define (Australia) Salicylic Acid 15%- just on the nose area and it really, really works!


----------



## Éilis N (Nov 27, 2014)

d0rkie said:


> I have these horrible massive SPREAD of blackheads on my nose for what seem like ages! I've tried exfloiating, cleansing, washing my face three times a day, tons of water, but it hasn't shown any visible results! Does any one have good tips and methods to get rid of them? Are there any good and non-expensive products I can purchase at like Walgreens to help? What do you do to get rid of yours?


Oh damn I just realised this 2006 ,how did this end up being a popular thread in the main section?

Anyhow if you still use this forum, or if anyone else is suffering the same issue. You need to do an extraction facial ,it will help get rid of all that gunk from your face. You could do this yourself with some boiling water (steam) a towel and a blackhead/white head extractor ,buy them online from amazon, ebay etc or in stores like sally beauty or salon services (or even sephora). Once you've steamed your face for 5-10mins your pores will be open and start gently on your areas with the extractor and glide it along. You'll notice very quickly how much gunk is removes ,don't forget never go over the same area twice before cleaning the tool. basically clean the tool every time you catch some débris from your face. finish it by closing the pores with your toner. It's said the best time to do this is when youre having your pamper day ,or you know youre doing a mask - do it after your mask. Depending on how many black heads you suffer from , depends on how often you should do it. At least once a week is good ,I wouldn't necessarily exceed that. Always be gentle when using the tool ,you don't want to damage your skin in the process. It's a both disgusting yet fascinating 'task'!


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 22, 2014)

The strips are the best way to get rid of these. Try to refrain from squeezing them out to avoid long term damage.


----------



## kath.y (Dec 22, 2014)

Can try nose pack, Egg White Nose Pack by Skinfood. Tried before, quite nice. However, dont use nose pack too frequent as may cause pore bigger. Once or twice per month should be good. Also, remember to remove make up to avoid clog pores &amp; also have your skincare routine which can balance &amp; control your face oil. 

Cheers.


----------



## candes (Dec 23, 2014)

Just accidentally found out how to get rid of black heads.  Pity it took me 51 years.  LOL...

I got a nearly 4 oz tube of a Origins clear improvement, charcoal mask as a free gift..  Was going to give it to my daughter, but then read that it gets rid of black heads.  So I tried it.  I now have zero black heads!   Darn, as I teenager I would have given anything for a tube of this.\

Here I sit plastered in Origins everything, and I am in heaven!  Love love love!


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

Go have a facial and facial mask to close the poor. Most often blackhead comes when you're pores is open. Make sure to have a beauty routine. Like wash, tone and moisturize.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 3, 2015)

beautynista said:


> If you have massive blackheads - no product alone will get rid of it, you need to extract them.



_ Personally I recommend going to a dermatologist or professional facial esthetician to remove them for you_.  (If you try to do it yourself and do it incorrectly you can permanently damage your skin.)

I would _only_ trust this to a professional.


----------



## espoir (Dec 7, 2015)

use hot water on face to open up the pores then use a facial scrub. Next, wash off with cold water to close up the pores and apply oil such as jojoba, argan or rosehip oil. They are good for preventing black heads.


----------



## WideBrimmedHat (Dec 27, 2015)

As long as you extract the blackheads with an extraction tool (rather than your fingers), it shouldn't damage your skin. Just make sure to be very gentle and open your pores beforehand. I usually use oil cleansing first so that my pores are very soft, but steaming your face should work too. Make sure to disinfect the extractor and use a toner afterwards to close your pores.


----------



## MakeupbyJessie (Jan 5, 2016)

*Anti Acne Serum Treatment Pore Minimizer Reduces Blemishes Smoothes Complexion  BEST EVER for acne. 700 positive reviews on Amazon too*


----------



## kongenavtys (Jan 6, 2016)

I spent a lot of time squeezing out blackheads from my nose when I was young (around 16 years old). Met a woman that told me that this was a very bad tactic...and I could tell from her nose that she was right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So all I can do is to give you the advice that you should try to fix the problem in other ways. I guess I just used the same acne treatment with a great cleanser and oil.


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 14, 2016)

You might wanna try to buy blackhead extractor. I added a picture under. Problem is that removing them hurts but try to go gentle and you will do the job with success.


----------



## hannahgrace4464 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've had great luck with the whole Biore blackhead product line. Its important before doing anything with blackheads to steam your area that's containing the blackheads. Use a clothe steamer, a room humidifier, a cup of tea. anything with steam and just hold your face around the steam for a couple minutes, then use an extractor tool (found online) or your clean fingers to oull those suckers out. then use the Biore CHarcoal blackhead ceanser. then pat dry. steam and put on the Biore blackhead strips. Hope you get rid of those pesky blackheads! -Han


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 29, 2016)

I have heard a good reviews about pore &amp; blackhead extracting mask from citrusclear or maybe you can buy it elsewhere as well, just that my friend uses that and she says it is really great!


----------



## katesmith25 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tomatoes are known for natural antiseptic properties that they help to dry up blackheads. Take a small tomato, peel it and mash, then apply this over the blackheads before going to bed. Leave overnight and then wash your face with clean and cold water in the morning.

Lemon also effectively treating blackheads. Squeeze few drops of lemon juice in a bowl, add salt and stir the mixture well. Wash your face with warm water and apply the mixture on the blackheads. Leave for some 20 minutes and wash your face again with warm water.


----------



## WideBrimmedHat (Feb 5, 2016)

I fully agree with the previous poster. A tomato toner like that will also greatly help shrink large pores.

You can also make your own pore strips from gelatin and milk. They're cheaper than Biore strips and I find they work just as well.


----------



## Haya (Mar 7, 2016)

ingredients:

steam 

toothpaste

sugar

ice 

 
Steam your face till your pores open up. 
 
Mix the toothpaste with sugar properly.
 
Apply on your nose till it gets dry.
 
When it gets dry wash your face with cold water.
 
And finally apply the ice on your face and nose so that the pores close.````


----------



## Faenn (Mar 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the natural way to remove the black heads? and How does black heads occur?

What are the reasons behind the black heads?

If anybody knows please share it with me.


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 4, 2016)

I use Monsia Skincare and they have a great advice section http://www.monsiaskincare.com/advice.html?page=2 which I am sure will help you.


----------

